# Izzo Pompei, old style, still available?



## onluxtex (Nov 18, 2015)

Does anyone know whether Izzo is still selling the Pompei old style? I don't like the new type with the plastic panels or the

Alex leva.

I was asking the Izzo group several times, but no answer.


----------



## fransg (Jan 4, 2013)

A Dutchman is offering his Pompei for sale: https://www.koffiepraat.nl/forum/viewtopic.php?f=14&t=9919


----------



## onluxtex (Nov 18, 2015)

thanks, he is offering it just now in the German Kaffee-Netz for €1850


----------

